# Deutschland trauert um das Traumpaar



## krawutz (12 Apr. 2013)

Nach kurzer, aber kinderreicher Ehe haben sich Oliver Pocher und seine Frau Mandy oder Sandy getrennt !
Selbstverständlich in Freundschaft und einvernehmlich, selbstverständlich empfinden sie jede Menge Achtung und Respekt füreinander und noch selbstverständlicher wollen beide die Kinder weiterhin gemeinsam groß - und erziehen.lol3


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2013)

Warum trennen sie sich dann?


----------



## Max100 (12 Apr. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Warum trennen sie sich dann?



Das frage ich mich auch


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2013)

Deutschland trauert, Deutschland sucht den, Deutschland...

Ich glaub ich wandere aus


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2013)

...und in China fällt ein Sack Reis um :zzzzzz:


----------



## Max100 (12 Apr. 2013)

> Ich glaub ich wandere aus



Guter Spruch


----------



## frank63 (12 Apr. 2013)

Das Ende war am Anfang schon absehbar....alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Apus72 (12 Apr. 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> ...und in China fällt ein Sack Reis um :zzzzzz:



Und wenn der Sack in China in zehn Jahren umfällt, dann wackelt hier die Börse ...


----------



## hager (12 Apr. 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Nach kurzer, aber kinderreicher Ehe haben sich Oliver Pocher und seine Frau Mandy oder Sandy getrennt !
> Selbstverständlich in Freundschaft und einvernehmlich, selbstverständlich empfinden sie jede Menge Achtung und Respekt füreinander und noch selbstverständlicher wollen beide die weiterhin gemeinsam groß - und erziehen.lol3



Oliver Pocher Trennung von Ehefrau Alessandra 

http://www.newscode.de/blog/oliver-...alessandra-ehe-aus-bei-den-pochers/14022.html


----------



## Lion60 (12 Apr. 2013)




----------



## vivodus (12 Apr. 2013)

Wie wichtig! Mehr davon. Welches Klopapier, zum Beispiel, nutzt wer? Auch wichtig!


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Apr. 2013)

Keinen interessierts aber es sind bereits 10 Beiträge zu diesem Thema!


----------



## Sachse (12 Apr. 2013)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Keinen interessierts aber es sind bereits 10 Beiträge zu diesem Thema!



im SPON Forum waren 5 h nach Veröffentlichung des themas über 100 Beiträge - und alle kotzen sich drüber aus, warum SPON darüber ne Meldung macht - aber müssen das natürlich auch schreiben


----------



## comatron (13 Apr. 2013)

vivodus schrieb:


> Welches Klopapier, zum Beispiel, nutzt wer? Auch wichtig!



Bisher dasselbe - nacheinander.

Geht nun aber nicht mehr, er kann nicht jedesmal zum Kacken nach Miami fliegen.


----------



## tamoo24 (14 Apr. 2013)

Nun frag ich mich wieso solche Leute wie Pocher, Raab und/oder Pastewka soviel
Aufmerksamkeit generieren. Was ist los? Läuft hier etwas fürchterlich schief?
Wohin führt uns das?


----------

